# dogs travelling through europe



## kennyo (Mar 22, 2006)

might just be a stupid question but do I need to stop at every border to have the pet passport stamped


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

non at all on main land europe.Only when you return to Uk after your visit to vet within 24 hrs of departure


----------



## GypsyRose (May 9, 2005)

YEP!! UK is the problem...you can take your darlings anywhere in Europe!!! :roll: Just don't expect to return to UK without expense and difficulty!! Ana xx


----------



## Mashy (Apr 28, 2007)

Please ensure your dog is treated for ticks immediately prior to leaving the UK and if you are going to be away for some time (2 weeks plus) treat your dog again.
Our dog was bitten by a tick in France at Easter.
The tick was carrying a parasite called Babesia and when we returned to the Uk she had to have emergency treatment against the subsequent desease, Babesiosis.
Fortunately she has survived after a lot of anguish and not an inconsiderable amount of money(thankfully she is insured)
Apparently European dogs have built up a degree of immunity to this desease but UK based dogs are very susceptable.
Our vet advises regular visual inspections for any attached ticks and more than regular usage of Advantix.
Sounds scary but common sense must prevail. Seek your vet's advice about Spain and Portugal. I believe sand flies are the problem in these countries
Our dog has been abroad 8 times now with us in the motorhome and this was the first time we had any problems


----------



## savannah (May 1, 2005)

NO...you dont have to have their passports stamped at ANY borders......they won't even look at them so don't worry..........as usual its just the UK who are ''over zealous''
Lynda


----------



## kennyo (Mar 22, 2006)

Well thats good news at least all i have to worry about is the border crossing at Sweden

Thanks


----------



## 98452 (Apr 2, 2006)

Mine are seasoned Euro travellers and it's only the UK return that's ever an issue.

I love their face when the see 2 Great Danes looking at them :lol: :lol: 

3 times when coming home have had to wait while they find a scanner with a fully charged battery :roll: :roll: :roll: 

Watch out for foreign bank holidays and the 24/48 hours return slot :wink:


----------



## JackieP (Oct 15, 2006)

Excellent advice - thanks. I'm guessing that after a year away it would be easy to lose track of bank holidays. I think I'll check them out for 2008 and put them in the diary.


----------



## 98452 (Apr 2, 2006)

JackieO said:


> Excellent advice - thanks. I'm guessing that after a year away it would be easy to lose track of bank holidays. I think I'll check them out for 2008 and put them in the diary.


I fell foul of it in France :roll: :roll:


----------



## JackieP (Oct 15, 2006)

A bit off topic - apologies - but is there somewhere on the web you can check out public/bank holidays in Europe? I've been looking but can't find a comprehensive guide.


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

Lynda said.

_as usual its just the UK who are ''over zealous'' _

I am glad they are, thats probably why rabies is not a problem over here.

Cheers Sid ( I am not anti-dog by the way)


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

No problem with rabies here in Spain ,France,Germany,Belgium but if there was a problem it would soon travel to the UK via vermin through the tunnel.No pet passport for wild rats,mice etc.


----------



## sailor (Aug 23, 2005)

try

http://www.bank-holidays.com/


----------



## JackieP (Oct 15, 2006)

Absolutely brilliant.

Thank you very much.


----------

